
The Littlehampton libels - tragic
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n03/bee-wilson/merely-a-warning-that-a-noun-is-coming
======
Uhhrrr
Just imagine if they'd had social networking then. It would have been a
GamerGate-type fracas.

